# WAGO e!Cockpit Modbus TCP Antwort verarbeiten



## Al27947 (18 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kompletter Neuling hier.

Ich habe das Forum durchsucht, bin aber nicht auf eine Lösung gekommen (vermutlich ist das auch eine zu einfache Frage)...

Ich versuche, über Modbus TCP mit dem WAGO-FB "FbMbMasterTcp" ein entsprechendes Signal einzulesen.
Das Signal kommt auch im Array awData der utResponse an (utResponse.awData[0] enthält eine 65472)

Ich will diesen Wert jetzt einfach nur in eine Variable speichern, damit ich damit weiterarbeiten kann (die Zahl ist ein bestimmter Zustand und danach soll eine Regelung arbeiten).

Wenn ich über eine FUP-Zuweisung jedoch den Wert in eine Word-Variable speichern will, stehen da beim Beobachten nur "???" (siehe Anhang)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was mein Problem ist?

Verzweifelte Grüße,
Alex


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (19 Januar 2018)

Hallo Al27947,

ich kann so leider nicht sagen wo das Problem liegt.
Für eine genauere Untersuchung wäre eventuell das Projekt hilfreich.
Dazu kannst du uns gerne unter den unten stehenden Kontaktdaten erreichen.


----------



## Al27947 (19 Januar 2018)

Hallo WAGO-Support,

ich habe den Fehler schon gefunden, hatte die Variable später noch überschrieben. *facepalm*


----------

